# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  NHÀ HÀNG LOTUS Sapa

## thiennhan

Địa chỉ: Số 25, đường Cầu Mây, thị trấn Sapa, tỉnh Lào Cai
Điện thoại: 0203 873 455; Fax: 0203 873 455

Nằm ở phố chính, một khu phố sôi động nhất của Sa Pa. Nhà hàng Buffalo Bell sang trọng, và ấm cúng, có thể phục vụ được 60 thực khách với đối tượng khách hàng chủ yếu là những du khách nước ngoài. Nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ các món ăn Việt, Ý, món đặc trưng nhất của nhà hàng đó là: Vịt nướng mật ong, Gà xào hạt điều…
Đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp luôn phục vụ quý khách
tận tình chu đáo. 
Các món ăn đặc biệt

    Pizza
    Lợn bản nướng
    Cá sốt bơ chanh
    Gà Sapa
    Rau xanh sapa xào
    Nai nướng sả
    Cá hồi Sapa
    Lợn bản
    Cơm lam
    Spagetti




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------

